
Is.gd URL Shortener - ivankirigin
http://is.gd/
======
thorax
Heh, we made <http://ri.ms> as our (memorable) URL shrinker that lets you
choose your own URL if you want.

We hope to expose some of the other cool features we have in there, but there
are a lot of these shorteners out there so there's not much incentive unless
it's fun.

I keep meaning to release my Python script that would let people search for
free 2-letter domains on a handful of country tlds-- it's wicked easy.

Also, to mention, it makes me oddly happy to see other web services using the
same "Grenada" tld we did for bug.gd.

~~~
thorax
Provided the code and tip for buying some two-letter domains here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=195541>

------
nullx22
xs.md is much better and shorter. It uses 3 letters instead of 4. example:
xs.md/LSP

